# Flying Scotsman



## -Oy- (Sep 9, 2018)

A3 Pacific Class No60103 "Flying Scotsman" pulls the 9:55 from Rawtenstall through Townsend Fold level crossing in the rain yesterday morning.


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 9, 2018)

I love old train shots


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 9, 2018)

Nice looking train.


----------



## IKE (Sep 9, 2018)

Great photo.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 9, 2018)

That's  one  big  hunk of a beautiful  locomotive !   Talk about  POWER  !!   WOW !


----------



## drifter (Sep 9, 2018)

Good shot. I like.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 9, 2018)

I like too. 

Is that you in your avatar? 
 :lofl:


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 9, 2018)

It is 

Is that you in yours?


----------



## Pam (Sep 10, 2018)

Great photo!


----------



## Harp Angel (Sep 10, 2018)

Love this photo! The Black and White gives such a wonderful sense of timelessness to it.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 10, 2018)

I have no idea what this says about me......but I read the title of this thread as “Flying Scrotum!” Imagine my incredulity! It took three tries before I finally figured out I was reading it wrong !


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 10, 2018)

Ronni said:


> I have no idea what this says about me......but I read the title of this thread as “Flying Scrotum!” Imagine my incredulity! It took three tries before I finally figured out I was reading it wrong !



Now THAT would be a photograph


----------



## Ronni (Sep 11, 2018)

-Oy- said:


> Now THAT would be a photograph



Wouldn't it though???    I can't decide, in this current circumstance, whether my vivid imagination is a good thing or a bad thing!!!  :lol:


----------



## MsMeerkat (Sep 27, 2018)

Great shot


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 27, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Rainee (Oct 7, 2018)

What a wonderful photograph .. just love the black n white of it .. thanks for sharing..


----------



## -Oy- (Oct 7, 2018)

Thanks - glad you like it


----------

